# Another Cobia from the beach



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Missed Saturday, but got out Friday morning and Sunday late afternoon. Great Friday morning bite! David and I ended up with 5 Pompano, 1 Cobia, 5 Cownose Rays, a dozen or more Hardtails and a Remora. David caught most of the eatable fare, I had a blast landing the Rays.We fished fresh dead shrimp and almost dead fleas ontriple Pomp rigs. The Rays were killing the crustaceans, Pomps were hitting both. We were out deep, casting from waist deep water. _



















_Got back out for late afternoon today with Saltwater Dave. Tough fighting the wind and surf. Dave caught a Blue, a catfishand a pair of Whiting (at the same time). I caught a Blue Fish and nothing more. Fried the Whiting up for fish sandwiches. Thanks Dave!_

_Fleas were scarce and super small. Water temp. 76. Fished with dead shrimp and frozen fleas on pomp rigs. _


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Just looking atthe bricks (8 inches long) cobia looks a coupleinches short of the 33 inch minimum fork length. But nice catch.

Markw


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Great post and thanks for the report. The pictures are great. 

MarkW you are full of it if ya don't have something good to say shut up................ Paul Lewis said that!!!!!! It looks to me this is not PompJoe's first rodeo.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *KPL (4/27/2009)*Great post and thanks for the report. The pictures are great.
> 
> MarkW you are full of it if ya don't have something good to say shut up................ Paul Lewis said that!!!!!! It looks to me this is not PompJoe's first rodeo.


No shit. Congrats on the catch. What did you catch the cobia on? Did you spot it and throw something to it or catch it bottom fishing?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

It's always nice fishing with you Joe! Enjoy those sammiches. By the way, nice pictures bro, can't wait to go again.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gentlemen



Fish looks undersized. One thing to make a mistake everyone has. Another thing to take a picture of the mistake and post it for all to see.

And you can't make me shut up.

Mark W


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I gotta get Mark's back on this one.

As much shit as people get on here about posting crap in the wrong place or something dumb like that, you're giving this guy a pass on a possibly illegal fish? C'mon.

BUT ... I think the fish looks legal. If the bricks are 3 inches wide x 8 long it's close, then you factor in the huge bend in its back and it probably pushes 33. Barely.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_I appreciate the defense KPL, but none needed. The fish was legal. I wouldn't have kept it or posted it otherwise.I knew I'd take some heat because it was close, but thought everyone would want to know they're coming in close. Water was too murky to see the fish on Friday morning. He picked up a pomp rig like all the others. I'm not sure if he hit a shrimp or flea. _

_The Cownose Rays love crustaceans and just coming back for more. The Pomps were spread out through the morning hours and were out deep. Hardtails came through in schools. One group swam right through my legs while I was out casting._ 

_joe_


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Case closed. the man says the fish is legal. The fish is legal. 

Sorry for the derail and i apologize for the inferred accusation. 

Nice catch. Particularly from the beach, especially consideringthe fact I spent 4 hour'sonFridayin a tuna tower hangingon like a monkey hoping to see a cobia.

Mark W


----------



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

Congrats on the catch. Do you just take the hook out of the rays once on the beach? Or is it that simple? Do you eat them? I caught one last year and did not have a clue what to do with it, but it broke me off as I was getting out of the edge of the water and then flopped back in the water before I could do much about it. Lots of fun to cathc though.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats awsome. Never caught a combia from the beach before. I use the same rigs. Guess ill have to go deeper.:bowdown


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_I don't know much abouteating Rays. I'd love to hear from someone that does. I've heard that the wing meat is good (poor man's scallops), but don't know about this species. I wouldn't even know where to start. We landed 5 and had a couple more break off. The ones that were landed were unhooked on the beach and pushed back into the surf.All recovered well. _

_I've heard that rays are no fun to catch, just kind of glue to the bottom like an old tire. Not the case with these. They were a blast, ripping drag, running across the surf and occasionally showing awing. Would have been quiet a show with some clear water.A great test of tackle, too.Aside from weights, hooks and some freshly tied riggs, I losthalf a spool of Black Widowon a break-off at sunrise. I was bummed, but well worth it by the end of the day._

_joe _


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Only ever had sting rays or skates. Not now if the anglerays are good. The wings are the only part you can eat. Their double sided like flounder. They are a pain to clean, removing the skin and bones in the wing sucks. Pretty good meat,Very little like scallops. Kind of like people saying monkfish is the poor mans lobster.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I thing cow nose rays are illegal but not quite sure. My son caught one years ago, thinking it was a stingray,and brought it home and I think that is when I checked to see if they were legal. Regardless, I tried to cook it and it was horrible. Way worse than stingray.


----------



## Pafisher (Mar 25, 2009)

Great catches!

Sure hope the cownose rays aren't illegal to have in FL. They were always shark candy in Texas. Did much better with them than southern rays fishing for bulls and blacktips. Hopefully they are still around when I get down to Miramar in a couple weeks for the familyvacation.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

I think the only protected rays ar manta rays and spotted eagle rays. The only ruling on this from the fc that I could find was from 2005. So i would double check with some one at fc before you decide to keep one.


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

sweet catch gave it a try saturday all day and all i got was wind burn it was horrible walkin out past sand bar to throw out deeper and nothin but got knocked on my a$$


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

man nice mess of fish maybe i should have stayed in town this weekend. My goal is to haul in a cobia off the beach


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch great pics


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats on the Cobe from the beach!


----------

